# نصيحة منكم لطالب جديد في الميكاترونكس



## abady_asn (12 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف حالكم اخواني المهندسين الكرام 

انا طالب من ليبيا نويت ادخل الميكاترونكس 
ياريت تنصحوني قبل ان ابدا الدراسة بها وترفعون من معنوياتي لاني بالبداية كنت متردد :77:​


----------



## aboamr007 (26 مارس 2013)

أهلا وسهلا فيك
أنا طالب ميكاترونكس سنة 4 من سوريا
بصراحة هذا المجال أكثر من رائع بس رح تتعذب فيه شوي لأنك لازم تجلب أكبر قدر من المعلومات في مجالات الميكانيك والالكترون و الكومبيوتر و تحاول تدرس ترابط هالمعلومات مع بعضها 
يعني الشغلة شووووووووووي معقدة بس ولا يهمك أنا و الإخوان بالمنتدى مستعدين نساعدك


----------



## omarjamain (13 مايو 2013)

انا مهندس ميكاترونكس من الاردن هو التخصص رائع بس المشكله مافي شغل بس تتخرج


----------



## Bayan MOhammad (31 مايو 2013)

بدك تتعب ع حالك كتير لتتعلم


----------



## سر الابتسامه (7 يونيو 2013)

المجال حلو بس لازم تتاكد من وجود كادر متخصص في الكليه حتى مايتوهك معاه وتتوه زي حالتنا


----------



## emy altaee (6 يوليو 2013)

انا بقول لو بتروح على فرع اتصالات احسن بكتير لانو الميكا مابيعرفوه بالعرب كتير . انا هندسة ميكاترونكس ومتعذبة مافي عمل وقليل الي بيعرفوا اختصاصي


----------



## adison2000 (6 يوليو 2013)

لكل من يريد التعرف على تخصص الميكاترونكس

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng14420/#.UdhmpH-ceSo

ولمناقشة الوظائف التي يمكن لمهندس الميكاترونكس أن يشغلها يمكن المشاركه في هذا الموضوع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng76859/#.Udhm0H-ceSo​


----------

